
Show HN: A smarthome dashboard concept using zircle-ui - tinchox5
https://github.com/zircleUI/smarthome-tutorial
======
beaconstudios
I love zoomable UIs - something about these niche UI controls is just really
cool. It's like a movie or game UI feature. Does anyone know of any
collections of unusual/exotic UI controls? I always like to take inspiration
from unique ways developers enable their users to browse and update their apps
intuitively even if the data or structures you're working with are odd.

~~~
Fnoord
Feels very intuitive, the trick is to still be readable from a distance while
the UI is not being used.

The elephant in the room is npm/Node on IoT devices (security, performance,
and due to performance: cost of hardware).

~~~
superice
Not at all. Raspberry Pi-like hardware can run Node perfectly fine. A startup
I used to work at had hardware specs comparable to a Pi, but was running
multiple user apps in separate processes, weighing in at over 20MiB of memory
each before you even had the user code running. This ran fine up until 20 user
apps or so, since the device had 512MiB of RAM on board.

Ontopic: this is some very cool UI work! It is very hard to unite the desire
of loads of cool features (it is a smart home after all!) with a simple and
intuitive user interface.

------
mromanuk
@tinchox5, you should show the demo, which I found it, quite impressive
[https://codesandbox.io/embed/23wlzq4l1r?hidenavigation=1&vie...](https://codesandbox.io/embed/23wlzq4l1r?hidenavigation=1&view=preview)
edit: typo

~~~
SquareWheel
That's pretty dang neato. Thanks for the link.

------
tinchox5
This concept offers a different approach to the home-automation UIs. It is not
a real working app, but the result of a tutorial to learn how to use zircle-
ui, which is the library used in this example
([https://github.com/zircleUI/zircleUI](https://github.com/zircleUI/zircleUI)).

I think that anyone with some experience working with home-assistant and/or
openHAB UIs, may use this dashboard as a starting point to create a real app.

~~~
ObsoleteNerd
It does some funky things in Firefox on Android, fwiw. Touching any buttons
tries to "select" them like selecting text to copy/paste, then when the
animation is done playing, you're stuck with the Copy/Paste popup menu still
open.

I love the design though. I'm trying to pick how I want to put my DIY home
automation system together right now, and this is going straight to the top of
the list for the UI.

~~~
tinchox5
Thank you for your feedback! Could you inform this issue on
[https://github.com/zircleUI/smarthome-
tutorial](https://github.com/zircleUI/smarthome-tutorial)? It would be great
if you can provide some screenshot as well :)

------
mahesh_rm
Very great concept. Will play around with it. Demo wise: I find it a little
difficult to navigate back, especially from mobile devices. How a back UI
could be optimally added to zoom based interfaces? (Something other than arrow
keys)

~~~
tinchox5
Thank you! As default you can go back by touching outside the main view, but
it could be great to add touch gestures like swipe left for example.

~~~
mahesh_rm
I was thinking, why not a round red plain old back button reading BACK?

~~~
tinchox5
Yes that could be added as well :) But at this point I think that may be
better that the developer creates a custom back button. If it is enabled by
zircle the button's position could be overlaped by another custom z-spot.
Having said that, I think there is room for further optimizations regarding
zircle-ui. I truly appreciated your views!!

------
usermac
Now this is a great UI. Thank you for showing this.

------
gm-conspiracy
So, this totally reminds me of the gabocorp.com Flash website UI/UX from like
1998ish.

------
guillebot
Great UI!

------
0xferruccio
Awesome job Juan!

